
ProtonMail and SMTP and Linux is out of beta - 9wzYQbTYsAIc
https://protonmail.com/blog/proton-bridge-linux-launch/
======
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Yikes, thanks for the title edit moderator - I understand what you are looking
for in a title like this, now.

Unfortunately translating the pluses to and breaks the semantics. If you see
this, should I just re-submit it with a better title?

